# Authority in Islam



## Scott (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone know any good writings setting out the various authority structures in Islam? We see reports in the news of various Muslims or groups issuing Fatwahs. What authority, if any, does this have? 

What offices, if any, are there in Muslim mosques? How is someone elected to this office? How does someone become an Imam? What authority does do various Islamic theologies teach that the civil government has?

Things like that. Thanks


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

PIGI


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Does anyone know any good writings setting out the various authority structures in Islam? We see reports in the news of various Muslims or groups issuing Fatwahs. What authority, if any, does this have?
> 
> What offices, if any, are there in Muslim mosques? How is someone elected to this office? How does someone become an Imam? What authority does do various Islamic theologies teach that the civil government has?
> ...




Unfortunately you really can't understand Islam apart from violence.
Who issues Fatwahs? Who makes policy?
Quite simply it is the one who has the most armed fanatics backing him.


----------

